# Not good for me...



## AaronCombs (Feb 26, 2010)

i have a tank that has a male and female.... yeah i know breeding lol... but they have cohabitated for over a month now without issues. They bred last night... I see eggs in the bubble nest now.


Anyways my issue...I have to move this tank by the end of the month (to our new house)..... Will the eggs hatch before then so I can at least scoop out the fry??? And what will i need to feed them, or can I crush up beta food to a fine powder?


Also if they do hatch before that point, can I remove them from the father? I'm going to be removing the female today.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

usually the eggs hatch after 30 or 25 hours.You may have to feed them powder food but Im not quit sure.


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

I think they have to have live food


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

What?Tumtum I think they need food made for Betta fry not worms or lava.


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

No they need live food, they wont eat it otherwise. Microworms or BBS

http://www.bettatalk.com/what_fry_eat.htm
here read that


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Im not sure you know breeding I study for 2 years.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

IME/O-Live food is best, infusoria and NHBBS for the first week after they are free swimming, they should hatch within 24-28h at water temp of 80F and be free swimming in another 3 days, best to remove the male once free swimming, get a culture of BBS going and some white worms. 
I don't add non-live foods until they are 8-10 weeks depending on growth and development
Once you start adding food to the tank you need to make daily 50% water changes, poor water quality and nutrition are the number one killer of fry.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

The fry will hatch within 24-48 hours. After hatching they will remain in a vertical state in the bubblenest eating their egg sacs. Daddy must remain with them still to catch and babies that fall and put them back in the nest. After 2-3 days after hatching the babies will become free swimming and thats when you can remove daddy. 

You definitely want to feed live foods, microworms for the first week and then a mix of vinegar eels and bbs (baby brine shrimp) there after until about 3 months of age.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I thought you wanted to know what to feed them when they are bigger.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Zenandra and Oldfishlady. Fry need live foods. They cannot eat what adults eat.


----------



## AaronCombs (Feb 26, 2010)

So I totally am on a better understanding now...


When should I remove the father from the tank or should I leave him in there?


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

I told you alienbetta...... you didnt need to post all the messages on my profile.....im not a "noob" and i didnt lose the argument.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with everyone on the live food.. I definitely have a bunch of books on bettas and all the breeding info in these supports that fry must have live food. 

@alienbetta --you should be more tolerable and mature about people's comments on here. There's no reason to argue with someone who's only trying to help someone else. And besides, what tumtum said was correct. No worries!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

agree with Kpullen, there is no reason to be rude!


----------



## AaronCombs (Feb 26, 2010)

when would it best to remove the Male betta from the fry?

And when would I separate the male/female fry?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

tumtum said:


> I told you alienbetta...... you didnt need to post all the messages on my profile.....im not a "noob" and i didnt lose the argument.


Sorry I will not do it again*sob*.


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

AaronCombs said:


> when would it best to remove the Male betta from the fry?
> 
> And when would I separate the male/female fry?


As soon as the fry are free swimming,

as soon as the males start being aggressive


----------



## AaronCombs (Feb 26, 2010)

Question...

What will happen if you remove the male, and he can't keep the bubble nest going for the eggs? lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

The fry will be free swimming by the time you remove the male so they don't need a bubble nest.


----------

